
Popular dating app OkCupid leak puts millions of women at risk - teslademigod1
https://cybernews.com/security/popular-dating-app-leak-puts-millions-of-women-at-risk/
======
fyrefoxboy12
happy women's day i guess? another app, another leak. color me surprised...

